# contracts



## JacksonHD1 (Jun 2, 2009)

i am interested in using a form of contract with my jobs now since they keep getting bigger and bigger and i cant afford the material expense outta my pocket on alot of these jobs. id like to have something securing both me and the customer with the down payments. if anyone has any advice or tools to create this document, it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Google it, you'll probably find something to get you started.


----------



## GFYS (Nov 23, 2008)

http://www.uslegalforms.com/?puslf=gl+legal+forms+Exact&gclid=CJKPo5W345wCFSFRagodDhQ7LQ
Different states have different legalities. Make sure the forms you choose are acceptable for your state.
You can search the database for specific words like "woodworking" etc.


----------



## BassBully (Mar 8, 2007)

It will probably be money well spent to have a lawyer help you with this. It shouldn't cost too much money but get a quote first. I know lawyers have a bad rap but they know the local laws and will possibly give you tips for dealing with customers and these contracts. A while back I decided to sell my house on my own, I called a lawyer, he gave me much advice, and it gave me a world of confidence.

From a customer viewpoint, I can tell you that there are many consumer agencies telling home owners like myself not to pay for anything until a job is complete. In this economy, there are many scams going on where contractors offer work, ask for a down payment, and then never return. Or, they'll start the progress, collect a portion of a payment, and complete the job in a half-a$$ manner. One preventative solution I'm told, is to write the check to the contractor and the contractor's supplier. I realize that this doesn't really answer your question; however, my point was that a lawyer can help you out when dealing with consumers who want protection.


----------



## JacksonHD1 (Jun 2, 2009)

thanks for the help, definately gives me some ideas


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

There is no point in writing down an interpretation of your own companies rules if they are not legally binding lawyers will eat you up.I suggest you get in touch with a lawyer also get a quote from him if your serious about business then it might be worth it.Otherwise see any kind of business advice bureau they might have almsot readily filled forms with room for improvement and also a multitude of other legal tips and goodies there must be a book on this out there you can get to give you some ideas.What you don't want is to be working for bad payers and getting into debt for what my father always called ( thank you customers) .Also please make sure they understand your pricing and payment policies go through it with each customer and their spouse if possible before starting work and explain in details all payments and when they are due keep firm but polite.Alistair ps very best of luck it is not so daunting as you might think.


----------



## bandman (Feb 12, 2009)

On larger projects I work on that require a decent amount of up front investment (over $200.00) if I haven't worked with the client a number of times I definitely ask for a retainer or deposit to cover material expenses for projects. At times, this can be up to 1/4 to 1/3 the price of the finished job. Having a binding 
legal agreement with the retainer makes it even better, however, I typically don't got to this extreme.
If folks have a problem with the retainer, think about this. Which is worse, losing a client that may not
pay you in the end before you start, or after you've shelled out your $$ to finance their project.


----------

